# One of Nation's Most Highly Decorated Soldiers Laid to Rest



## ToughOmbre (Feb 24, 2010)

Wednesday, February 24, 2010 

Ret. Colonel Robert L Howard, a Medal of Honor recipient who was awarded eight Purple Hearts for his service in the Vietnam War, was to be buried at Arlington National Cemetery in Arlington, Va.

Howard, who died on Dec. 23, was 70.

Howard was wounded 14 times during 54 months of combat duty — five tours — in Vietnam. He retired from the Army as a full colonel in 2006 after 36 years in the U.S. military — including more than 33 years on airborne status.

He was hailed as one of the nation's most heroic soldiers — and the most highly decorated soldier since World War II.

According to a biographical sketch issued by the U.S. Army Special Forces Command (Airborne), Howard also participated in two movies starring John Wayne, making a parachute jump in "The Longest Day" and appearing as an airborne instructor in "The Green Berets."

President Richard Nixon presented the Medal of Honor to him on March 2, 1971.



TO


----------



## Torch (Feb 24, 2010)

Just read that, what a career he had.......


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, TO.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 24, 2010)

If I do my math right, this guy had Airborne status in the US Army at the age of 63!

Died in 2010 at 70. 
Retired in 2006 after 36 years. 
Had Airborne Status for 33 years. That puts him at 63 and that is 2003. 

Could be that he was a retread that came in for 3 years during the Gulf War. But if not, that is one hard as dude!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2010)

timshatz said:


> If I do my math right, this guy had Airborne status in the US Army at the age of 63!
> 
> Died in 2010 at 70.
> Retired in 2006 after 36 years.
> ...



He probably was in the National Guard or Reserves. It is not uncommon for them to stay on in the Reserves or National Guard after their time on Active Duty.


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 24, 2010)

God rest your soul Robert Howard
that was one dedicated soldier


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2010)

How does a guy like that ONLY retire as a full colonel? I guess he didn't want to play the "game". What a guy like that could have done in a higher rank can only be imagined.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## timshatz (Feb 25, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He probably was in the National Guard or Reserves. It is not uncommon for them to stay on in the Reserves or National Guard after their time on Active Duty.



That would sound better. Still, Airborne Qualified at 60+?! Very impressive if accurate (myy math, not theirs).


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 25, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> How does a guy like that ONLY retire as a full colonel? I guess he didn't want to play the "game". What a guy like that could have done in a higher rank can only be imagined.



I was wondering the same. How can you NOT promote someone with his talents and abilities?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> I was wondering the same. How can you NOT promote someone with his talents and abilities?



He might not have had the patience to deal with internal politics.
Judging from his career, I'd say he was a soldier first and foremost - and to the bone.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2010)

Heh. Yeah, I figured he wasn't the type to play The Game. Probably got busted a time or two for tellin off a general.


----------

